# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Lufta e fundit e Matriarkatit dhe  Femra me e bukur ne historine e njerezimit

## Baptist

Njohesit sigurisht do te hamenden mes dy grave me te degjuara ne gjithe njerezimin. 

Mbretereshen Helena dhe Mbretereshen Nefertiti 

Por do te zinin thumb ne faktin se njera njihet me teper si shkas i ngjajreve qe shkaktuan nje lufte boterore qe sot njihet ne shkalle me lokale si Lufta e Trojes, se sa si mbretereshe, ndersa tjetra per shkak te pushtetit qe gezonte ti bej hije bukurise.

*Misteri me i madh mes ketij kontrasti te sferave te popullaritetit te tyre eshte ne fakt, probabiliteti jashzakonisht i madh se ato mund te jene e njejta femer e celebruar ndryshe.*

Nese Helena ishte femra te ciles i atribuohet shkaku i Luftes se Famshme te Trojes  - eshte qeshtje e debatuar shume gjate dhe debat i cili solli deri te gabimi perfundimtar i cili ne fund solli deri te opinioni se Helena (grabitja e saj) ishte shkaktari numer 1 dhe pothuaj i vetmi i luftes e cila rrenoi nje civilizim boteror.

Por e verteta ishte krejt tjeter. 

*Molla e Arte e Erides*
Ishte kjo molle e Edenit e cila terhiqte pas vetes pushtetin boteror dhe ishte Parisi (Juristi) i njohur edhe me emrin Alkesander (Ligjdhenes) ai qe gjykoi se kujt duhet t'i takoje titulli qe siguronte posedimi i molles. Por grate nuk e respektuan gjykimin.  Edhe vet Athena e cila ishte mbrojtese e dedikuar e qytetit te Trojes u ngrit kunder princit te vet, sebashku me Heren e cila akoma me shume lakmonte titullin e mbretereshes se botes.

Luften e shkaktoi xhelozia dhe grindja e tri grave me te pushtetshme ne bote 
...

----------


## Kreksi

Te uroj per hapjen e kesaj teme  interesante Baptist, ku ndoshta mos gaboj qellimi juaj ishte ndoshta " gratë  nga mitologjia"  ne pergjithesi apo fjala është ketu vetem për keto dy emra, Helenen e bukur dhe mbretreshen Nefertiti ?
Nese eshte fjala per grat mitike me ndikim ne histori qe nga antikiteti atehere besoj se Helena  mund te jete, per mendimin tim, vetem se nje objekte, nje vegel qe i sherbeu njerzimit per te bere luften e parë botrore  qe e njehe njerzimi ndonjehere permes shkrimit.
Mirepo perpos Helenes se bukur kemi diç te ngjajshem te marrim per shembull Mbretreshen e Sabes e cila beri te kunderten, ne vend qe te rrembehet nga një burrë i huaj siç ndodhi me Helenen, e rrembyer nga Parisi,  kjo mbreteresh rrembeu Salomonin, mbretin e izraeliteve dhe kjo ndodhi gati ne te njejten periudh kohe, e poashtu edhe tek egjiptianet njohim ne kete kohe gati nje princesh hitite te martuar me nje sundimtar egjiptian, dhe kete nga  shek. XIII para krishti e deri ne shek. X-të...pra keto tri ngjarje aqë te pabesueshme ndryshuan krejtesishte mendimin e njerzimit ndaj femres.....ku pastaj edhe me vone hasim tek gra tjera mitike qe luajten rol te rendesishem nehistorine e njerzimit duke mos e harruar Teuten, Kleoparten e deri te koha bashkohore qe na solli Indira Gandin, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, nena Tereza e Rigobert Mançu....po edhe shume tjera...si mbretresha Viktoria  apo edhe Elizabet II  e deri tek Diana princesha e galeve....

Pra,  i nderuari Baptist, me falni nese nderhyra  ndoshta  gabimishte ne kete tem por shpresoj  nuk do e shifni per te madhe kete kalimin tim neper shtigje te largeta te se kaluares per te gjurmuar trungun e temes ne lidhje me grate e famshme qe njohu bota deri me sotë.

shendet

----------


## Baptist

> Te uroj per hapjen e kesaj teme  interesante Baptist, ku ndoshta mos gaboj qellimi juaj ishte ndoshta " gratë  nga mitologjia"  ne pergjithesi apo fjala është ketu vetem për keto dy emra, Helenen e bukur dhe mbretreshen Nefertiti ?
> Nese eshte fjala per grat mitike me ndikim ne histori qe nga antikiteti atehere besoj se Helena  mund te jete, per mendimin tim, vetem se nje objekte, nje vegel qe i sherbeu njerzimit per te bere luften e parë botrore  qe e njehe njerzimi ndonjehere permes shkrimit.
> Mirepo perpos Helenes se bukur kemi diç te ngjajshem te marrim per shembull Mbretreshen e Sabes e cila beri te kunderten, ne vend qe te rrembehet nga një burrë i huaj siç ndodhi me Helenen, e rrembyer nga Parisi,  kjo mbreteresh rrembeu Salomonin, mbretin e izraeliteve dhe kjo ndodhi gati ne te njejten periudh kohe, e poashtu edhe tek egjiptianet njohim ne kete kohe gati nje princesh hitite te martuar me nje sundimtar egjiptian, dhe kete nga  shek. XIII para krishti e deri ne shek. X-të...pra keto tri ngjarje aqë te pabesueshme ndryshuan krejtesishte mendimin e njerzimit ndaj femres.....ku pastaj edhe me vone hasim tek gra tjera mitike qe luajten rol te rendesishem nehistorine e njerzimit duke mos e harruar Teuten, Kleoparten e deri te koha bashkohore qe na solli Indira Gandin, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, nena Tereza e Rigobert Mançu....po edhe shume tjera...si mbretresha Viktoria  apo edhe Elizabet II  e deri tek Diana princesha e galeve....
> 
> Pra,  i nderuari Baptist, me falni nese nderhyra  ndoshta  gabimishte ne kete tem por shpresoj  nuk do e shifni per te madhe kete kalimin tim neper shtigje te largeta te se kaluares per te gjurmuar trungun e temes ne lidhje me grate e famshme qe njohu bota deri me sotë.
> 
> shendet


Periudha per te cilen po bejme fjale ne fakt tregon per periudhen kur rendesia e burrit ishin vetem dy gjera - palla dhe palla dhe kur burri shonte "dhenender" te gruaja dhe jo e kunderta. Parisi duhej te shkonte dhender sipas ligjeve e jo Helena. 

Parisi e theu Ligjin. Apo vuri ligj te ri me sakt e promovoi praktiken e cila vecme kishte filluar te shnderrohej ne nje dukuri antitradicionale.

Por Lufta e Trojes sillet vetem rrotull konfliktit te tri grave me te pushtetshme ne bote: Heres, Athenes dhe Aferdites. Nderkohe qe vet Helena perpos qe ishte femra me e bukur ne bote ishte edhe prifteresha mbretereshe supreme e Heres.

Problemi kryesor me menyren e interpretimit te derisotem te Mitit rreth Ilionit eshte ne fakt mosperputhja e fakteve me interpretimin tone: 

*Helena nuk kishte qene ne Troje*

----------


## javan

> Por Lufta e Trojes sillet vetem rrotull konfliktit te tri grave me te pushtetshme ne bote: Heres, Athenes dhe Aferdites. Nderkohe qe vet Helena perpos qe ishte femra me e bukur ne bote ishte edhe prifteresha mbretereshe supreme e Heres.
> 
> Problemi kryesor me menyren e interpretimit te derisotem te Mitit rreth Ilionit eshte ne fakt mosperputhja e fakteve me interpretimin tone: 
> 
> *Helena nuk kishte qene ne Troje*


Le te sqarojme nja dy gjera. Hera dhe Afrodita jane dy net e nje monedhe. Hera eshte hena qe sundon naten, kurse Afrodita eshte drita mengjesit.

Nuk kam problem te pranoj qe Helena ishte profeteshe e Heres, por ne se i referohesh Helenes si Nefertit ki parasysh qe kjo besonte ne Aton, me sakte Nje Zot=Diell i cili shtrinte rrezet ne forme duarsh. Ky duket me shume si besim tek Afrodita. Besimi ne Aton qe besimi i vetem monoteist ne Egjipt ne kohen e Dash Amonit. Per me shume duhet pare etimologjia e Aton qe pas germes se pare na jep Afroditen buall.

Tjeter eshte qe ne Sparte, perendesha origjinale eshte Afrodita. Te jete qe Peloponezi me Tomorrin mbanin/kembenin njeri driten (jeten tokesore) dhe tjetri ate te Amshuar? Njeri Afroditen dhe tjetri Heren?

Te jete Hera Scorpio/Akrepi?

----------


## Baptist

> Le te sqarojme nja dy gjera. Hera dhe Afrodita jane dy net e nje monedhe. Hera eshte hena qe sundon naten, kurse Afrodita eshte drita mengjesit.
> 
> Nuk kam problem te pranoj qe Helena ishte profeteshe e Heres, por ne se i referohesh Helenes si Nefertit ki parasysh qe kjo besonte ne Aton, me sakte Nje Zot=Diell i cili shtrinte rrezet ne forme duarsh. Ky duket me shume si besim tek Afrodita. Besimi ne Aton qe besimi i vetem monoteist ne Egjipt ne kohen e Dash Amonit. Per me shume duhet pare etimologjia e Aton qe pas germes se pare na jep Afroditen buall.
> 
> Tjeter eshte qe ne Sparte, perendesha origjinale eshte Afrodita. Te jete qe Peloponezi me Tomorrin mbanin/kembenin njeri driten (jeten tokesore) dhe tjetri ate te Amshuar? Njeri Afroditen dhe tjetri Heren?
> 
> Te jete Hera Scorpio/Akrepi?


Aferdita eshte si te thuash nje prendeshe e cila ka rendesi vetem per ata qe quajne Diellin me te rendesishem se cdo gje. Ndersa Aferditen te nderojne jo si nene te tij por si force gjeneruese te rilindjes se tij potence te tij ajo qe shkakton ngritjen e tij ndersa vet iken e fshehet diku ne oqean. Por varesisht nga koha vendi e populli ajo mund te kete qene konsideruar edhe si nene.

Tai shtrohet pyetja, si eshte e mundur qe nje gje e urryer sic eshte dielli ne ate brez klimatik te shnderrohet ne perendi aq te renesishme - kur edhe vet Herkuli ta zeme mundohet ta qelloje kete perendi me shigjete - ende pa arritur me larg se ne gjibraltar ku teperaturat nuk jane dhe aq.

Prandaj Egiptianet vendor e respektojne Amon me teper se Aton ndersa iliret vazhdojne ta cmojne Diellin At me teper.

Nefertiti dhe Helena jane e njejta gje. (Nuk e di perse Francezet kane bere kulturocid kunder njerezimit duke asgjesuar gjetje qe jesojne kete rrefim) por ajo qe dihet me suguri ne lidhje me Egjiptin e kesaj kohe eshte se Nerfertiti erdhi nga askund dhe u zhduk papritmas dhe pa gjurme nga historia e tyre.

Emri *Nefertiti* perkthehet si - *"the beautiful woman has come"*
Nefertiti (si cdo tjeter mbretereshe e larte e rendit te motrave te shenjta do te lindte vetem vajza)

Por me kryesorja eshte fakti epik se Helena ishte derguar ne Egjipt e jo ne Troje, tjetri fakt eshte se trojanet nuk mund tua kthenin Helenen kur nuk e kishin ata. Tjeter eshte fakti se Menelau u kthye pa Helenen nga Troja dhe perfundoi ne Egjipt ku mori Helenen dhe u kthye me te.

"the beautiful woman has come" do te thote se ajo e cila shume kohe para se te arrinte ne Egjipt kishte reputacion boteror dhe njihej si e tille me ne fund kishte arritur atje - do te thote se ajo pritej me padurim dhe se ata e kishin pritur.

Emri i saj ne forme kumti i cili duket se ka shkaktuar emocione te pashlyeshme te qytetaret e Egjiptit te asaj bote eshte konservuar si forme lajmi ne emer te zakonshem.


Disa nga epitetet e saj jane: Heiress; Great of Favours; Possessed of Charm; Exuding Happiness; Mistress of Sweetness; beloved one; soothing the king's heart in his house; soft-spoken in all; Mistress of Upper and Lower Egypt; Great King's Wife whom he loves; Lady of the Two Lands, Nefertiti'.

----------


## javan

E zeme qe Helena eshte Nefertiti. Parisi e rrembeu per ta martuar me nje mbret Egjiptian? Perse kjo zallahi? Ne se nuk u martua vete me te, si e theu rregullin e dhendureve brenda?

Nga ana tjeter, nuk shikoj kurfarre lidhje mes Parisit dhe burrit te Nefertitit, dhe nuk duket qe keta ishin i njejti person. Aq me pak mund te thuash qe Menelau ishte Egjiptian, per arsyen e thjeshte qe ai nuk mundte kete bashkejetuar me gruane tij ne Egjip nderkohe qe e kerkonte.

Me ne fund, c'na hyn ne pune historia Helenes?

----------


## Baptist

> E zeme qe Helena eshte Nefertiti. Parisi e rrembeu per ta martuar me nje mbret Egjiptian? Perse kjo zallahi? Ne se nuk u martua vete me te, si e theu rregullin e dhendureve brenda?
> 
> Nga ana tjeter, nuk shikoj kurfarre lidhje mes Parisit dhe burrit te Nefertitit, dhe nuk duket qe keta ishin i njejti person. Aq me pak mund te thuash qe Menelau ishte Egjiptian, per arsyen e thjeshte qe ai nuk mundte kete bashkejetuar me gruane tij ne Egjip nderkohe qe e kerkonte.
> 
> Me ne fund, c'na hyn ne pune historia Helenes?


Po Mesiti apo Mesihu per cka sheben? Une Parisin e shoh vetem si mesit ne gjithe ate mesele.

Mes tjerash ajo kishte nderruar nje varg burrash nga princerit Trojane...

Pastaj mbreti i Egjiptit (atebote) nuk ishte egjiptian dhe as Egjipti i egjiptianeve.
Memnoni, (Amenhotepi III koregjent i Amenhotepit IV te vetquajtur Akhenaton) ishte djali i djalit te axhes se babait te Hektorit Eneut e tjereve nga kjo linje. Nuk e kishte derguar te jevgjit por te ata qe i kishte gjak.

Menelau nuk ka perse te konsiderohet per dicka tjeter ai e kishte kryer mandatin martesor me te para se t'i mirrej ne vend se t'i sillej burri tjeter.

----------


## Kreksi

Ka diçka te vertete kur Baptist ndalet ne disa pika kyçe si psh. a thua me te vertete Helena e Perisi kishin zbarkuar ne Egjiptë pasi rrembimit ter Helenes ?
Kjo nuk eshte teza e Baptistit as e imja por ka edhe shkrime egjiptiane qe pohojne se prijsi trojane ne fillim kishte zgjedhur egjiptin  si vend strehimi per keta dy te rinje mirepo prifterinjet egjiptian nuk e pranojne me pretekst se akejet do i sulmonin prandaj keta nuk donin te  hynin ne konflikte me ta per nje grua....
Poashtu edhe  tek hititet hasim shkrime te tilla ku behet fjalë per prijsin trojan...
Tani neve biseduesve na mbetet se a te tentojmi edhe njehere te flasim per  luften e trojes apo te flasim vetem  per grate mitike ?
Besoj se kur permendim Helenen  e pamujtur te mos flasim edhe per luften e trojes....

----------


## crazy_diamond

helena-
ne shume burime,perfshi iliaden dhe odisene,helena eshte e bija e zeusit dhe ledes,por tek "cypria"nje nga cyclic epics,helena eshte bija e zeusit dhe perendeshes nemesis...e cila u transformua ne pate....helena lindi nga nje veze :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Memnoni, (Amenhotepi III koregjent i Amenhotepit IV te vetquajtur Akhenaton) *ishte djali i djalit te axhes se babait te Hektorit Eneut* e tjereve nga kjo linje.


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## Baptist

> helena-
> ne shume burime,perfshi iliaden dhe odisene,helena eshte e bija e zeusit dhe ledes,por tek "cypria"nje nga cyclic epics,helena eshte bija e zeusit dhe perendeshes nemesis...e cila u transformua ne pate....helena lindi nga nje veze


Lindja e helenes nga veza e perendeshes mjellme eshte koshience autentike pellasgjike-shqiptare.

Poluksi dhe Kastori u linden nga njera, e  Helena dhe Klitajmnestra nga veja tjeter sepse ishin bineq asimetrik ne rangje. Prej secilit binak njeri ishte i vdekshem ndersa tjetri i pavdekshem.

Kjo pike (veza) eshte me shume rendesi...




> 


He absollut, cka ka me kesh kshtu t'keshem tu u kenaq edhe na?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Lindja e helenes nga veza e perendeshes mjellme eshte koshience autentike pellasgjike-shqiptare.
> 
> Poluksi dhe Kastori u linden nga njera, e  Helena dhe Klitajmnestra nga veja tjeter sepse ishin bineq asimetrik ne rangje. Prej secilit binak njeri ishte i vdekshem ndersa tjetri i pavdekshem.
> 
> Kjo pike (veza) eshte me shume rendesi...
> 
> 
> 
> He absollut, cka ka me kesh kshtu t'keshem tu u kenaq edhe na?


tani te kaloj tek vdekja e helenes.
vdekja eshte kontroverse,tek odisea,helena duket se pajtohet me burrin,menelaun pra,dhe kthehet ne sparte per te mbreteruar,dhe pse e pare me sy te keq nga spartanet.tregohet qe oresti donte ta vriste,sipas versioneve te tjera pesoi nje fund mizerabel,akoma te tjera e hyjnizojne se bashku me poluksin dhe kastorin,ne fund tregohet qe dhe u vra nga nimfa teti,e ema e akilit,per t'u hakmare per vdekjen e parakoheshme te te birit.

e ema e helenes nemesi mjellma,ishte dhe perendesha e hakmarjes :ngerdheshje:  :buzeqeshje: 

ps.vari lesht absollutit se nuk merr vesht ai nga keto gjera,

per vezen nga lindi helena,do shkruaj njehere tjeter.

----------


## Baptist

> tani te kaloj tek vdekja e helenes.
> vdekja eshte kontroverse,tek odisea,helena duket se pajtohet me burrin,menelaun pra,dhe kthehet ne sparte per te mbreteruar,dhe pse e pare me sy te keq nga spartanet.tregohet qe oresti donte ta vriste,sipas versioneve te tjera pesoi nje fund mizerabel,akoma te tjera e hyjnizojne se bashku me poluksin dhe kastorin,ne fund tregohet qe dhe u vra nga nimfa teti,e ema e akilit,per t'u hakmare per vdekjen e parakoheshme te te birit.
> 
> e ema e helenes nemesi mjellma,ishte dhe perendesha e hakmarjes
> 
> ps.vari lesht absollutit se nuk merr vesht ai nga keto gjera,
> 
> per vezen nga lindi helena,do shkruaj njehere tjeter.


Eshte dhe nje version pak me i qarte dhe pak me standard o vdekjes se saj (dhe Menelaut), por dhe ai eshte i mjegulluar me nderhyrjen e perendive dhe ngritjen e tyre ne qiell. 
Por rrefimi le te kuptohet se gurezohen per vdekje qe te dy. 

Mirepo nderkohe Ajo mbreteresha "celeb" i the gjitha koherave zhduket pa gjurme nga Egjipti dhe nuk ka asnje shenim per vdekje eventuale te saj nuk ka as shenje as varreze per te - ajo thjeshte zhduket nga jetet e tyre.

Pra nese doni te shihni se si dukej Helena e trojes se gjalli shikoni foton siper. (Mbretereshe me te lindur, gjenotip i kultivuar per shekuj...)
-------
p.s.:
Shtuar ketu karakterin e saj te cili egjiptianet e pershkruajn :
Fisnikja; Bamiresja e madhe; e pushtuar nga sharmi; Lumturi nxitesja; Zonja e embelsise; E dashura; lehtesuesja e zemres se mbretit; gojembel/a me te gjithe; .

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Mirepo nderkohe Ajo mbreteresha "celeb" i the gjitha koherave zhduket pa gjurme nga Egjipti dhe nuk ka asnje shenim per vdekje eventuale te saj nuk ka as shenje as varreze per te - ajo thjeshte zhduket nga jetet e tyre.
> 
> Pra nese doni te shihni se si dukej Helena e trojes se gjalli shikoni foton siper. (Mbretereshe me te lindur, gjenotip i kultivuar per shekuj...)
> .


mesa duket nuk eshte gjetur asnje gjurme e mumjes se nefertitit ashtu si dhe per akhenatonin,por pak kohe me pare studime gjenetike propozojne identifikimin e mbretereshes tek mumja 61070 dhe te sherbetores se saj mumja 61072 qe se bashku me nje mumje te trete jane gjetur ne varrin e amenhotep-it II ne vitin 1898.

disa gure te cmuar te saj jane gjetur tek sarkofaget e akhetaton-it,por nuk ka indikacione se mund te jete varrosur atje.

ps.gjithsesi,nuk ka asgje te sigurt ku mund te jete mumja e nefertitit.

nefertiti kishte 6 vajza,po helena?

----------


## javan

Ne se Helena eshte moter e Binjakeve (Pollux e Kostur), lufta e Trojes ka ndodhur gjate kohes qe Helena ishte gjalle (sigurisht) dhe vellezerit i kishin vdekur te themi 100 vjet (ekzagjerim) para se ate ta rrembente Parisi dhe plaste lufta. Sipas legjendes, Pollux dhe Kastor u bene yjesi pas vdekjes. Hyjesia Binjakeve ka zoteruar diku aty 6000 deri 9000 vjet para eres sone, qe perkthehet se Pollux dhe Kastori kane jetuar para, por jo me pas se 6000-9000 vjet pes kur konstelacioni i Binjakeve zoteron. 

Lufta e Trojes mund te kete ndodhur kurdo (pavaresisht nga hyllesia) por ama, Helena vete ka jetuar diku aty rreth periudhes kur i kane jetuar/vdekur vellezerit (plus minus disa qindrra vjet ne se marrim parasush nje jetegjatesi tjeter). Pra, midis 6000-9000 pes dhe jo me pas. Kjo do te thote qe Lufta e Trojes nuk mund te kete ndodhur ne Konstelacionin e Dashit, qe sundoi 2000-3000 vjet pes. - Shiko skemen qe postoi Baptisti ne gjurmet e shkrimit pellazg.

Ciles periudhe i perkasin Nefertiti dhe gjashte vajzat e saj?

----------


## Baptist

> mesa duket nuk eshte gjetur asnje gjurme e mumjes se nefertitit ashtu si dhe per akhenatonin,por pak kohe me pare studime gjenetike propozojne identifikimin e mbretereshes tek mumja 61070 dhe te sherbetores se saj mumja 61072 qe se bashku me nje mumje te trete jane gjetur ne varrin e amenhotep-it II ne vitin 1898.
> 
> disa gure te cmuar te saj jane gjetur tek sarkofaget e akhetaton-it,por nuk ka indikacione se mund te jete varrosur atje.
> 
> ps.gjithsesi,nuk ka asgje te sigurt ku mund te jete mumja e nefertitit.
> 
> nefertiti kishte 6 vajza,po helena?


Ka te ngjare qe Helena per dallim nga Klitemnestra vdeketare ishte edhe vet pro rendit te ri boteror. Dhe se kishte shkuar vullnetshem drejt thyerjes se ligjeve ekzistuese te marteses.

Keshtu ajo mori pjese superaktive ne forcimin e kultit Atonit i cili me teper se patriarkal ishte per sistemin e barazise gjinore te sistemit te vjeter pellasg.

Ne sado qe eshte bere cmos per t'u zhdukur cdo gjetje dhe fakt i mbijetuar eventual pas rrenimit te mbreterise trojane qe rrijne ne kundershtim me 'tregimin' e "legjitimuar" kolektiv ne lidhje me te verteten e asaj lufte - nuk mund te mohojme 'teknologjine' dhe te arriturat e zanateve te qyteterimit egjiptian ne kulturen qyteteareve te Luftes se Trojes. 

Shembull dhe fakt i pamohueshem i kesaj eshte trupi i vdekur i Hektorit - i cili nuk prishet per muaj te tere...

Por edhe sot e kesaj dite behet cdo gje me qellim te zhdukjes se cdo gjeturine e fakti qe rrezikon prishjen e paragjykimit tone ekzistues ne lidhje me ngjarjet e periudhes ne fjale.

----------


## Baptist

> Ne se Helena eshte moter e Binjakeve (Pollux e Kostur), lufta e Trojes ka ndodhur gjate kohes qe Helena ishte gjalle (sigurisht) dhe vellezerit i kishin vdekur te themi 100 vjet (ekzagjerim) para se ate ta rrembente Parisi dhe plaste lufta. Sipas legjendes, Pollux dhe Kastor u bene yjesi pas vdekjes. Hyjesia Binjakeve ka zoteruar diku aty 6000 deri 9000 vjet para eres sone, qe perkthehet se Pollux dhe Kastori kane jetuar para, por jo me pas se 6000-9000 vjet pes kur konstelacioni i Binjakeve zoteron.


Kastori dhe Poluksi jane te gjalle ne kohen kur Nestori ishte ende i ri dhe sic pame rishtas ata marrin pjese ne Gjahun e Thiut te Kalidonise. Nestori merr pjese ne Luften e Trojes. Pra jane te gjenerates e Epigoneve.

Por sic kam vene ne pah edhe me heret, Binjaket jane te pranishem gjate gjithe epokes se Buallit, dhe ata vazhdimisht luftojne kunder hyrjes se tij. Por me renien e Binjakeve (Lufta e Trojes) dhe egzodit te Muses i cili eshte vet perfaqsues i Bicit duket sikur vjen fillimi i perfundimit te epokes se tij, ndopnese jo ne kontinentin tone sepse pikerisht ne ate periudhe te ne ngritet Juni Uni Jupiteri, si Ka i pjekur me gjase... ne anen tjeter te kontinentit vec fillon epoka e Dashit.
..




> Lufta e Trojes mund te kete ndodhur kurdo (pavaresisht nga hyllesia) por ama, Helena vete ka jetuar diku aty rreth periudhes kur i kane jetuar/vdekur vellezerit (plus minus disa qindrra vjet ne se marrim parasush nje jetegjatesi tjeter). Pra, midis 6000-9000 pes dhe jo me pas. Kjo do te thote qe Lufta e Trojes nuk mund te kete ndodhur ne Konstelacionin e Dashit, qe sundoi 2000-3000 vjet pes. - Shiko skemen qe postoi Baptisti ne gjurmet e shkrimit pellazg.


Sipas logjikes qe percjell skema:
Lufta e Trojes duhet te kete ndodhur/perfunduar ne fund te periudhes se Buallit ne kohen kur konstelacioni Pegas (akrep), pra "kali" te kete hyre ne 'shtepine Diellore' ose anasjelltas duke e vene ne flake ate. Sepse ne fakt, Kali eshte ai qe digjet i pari dhe flaka qe merr ai e ve ne flake edhe 'shtepine'.




> Ciles periudhe i perkasin Nefertiti dhe gjashte vajzat e saj?


Sigurisht 10 viteve te pas Luftes se Trojes. Megjithese une mendoj se nga admirimi per mbretin revolucionar ajo i kishte falur atij edhe nje djale me emrin Lin (personifikim i linit), i cili kishte predispozitat dhe rrezikonte te behej mbret suprem i botes, i cili vdiq ne moshe shume te re/ si i mitur (ne menyre misterioze) ne perkujtim te te cilit eshte komponuar kenga me e popullarizuar e te gjitha koheve dhe me e dhimbshmja ne histori e cila ne regjinin tone njihej me emrin Linos, dhe kendohej nga grate kur rrahnin linin ne procesin e perfitimit te fijeve te tekstilit prej tij dhe njekohesisht e qanin ate kolektivisht gjate asaj pune. Rrahja e linint dhuron ritem dhe metrike tipike prej te ciles mund te kete rrjedhur ritmika e kengeve te jugut si psh: (ta ilustroj fonologjikisht si)
rrap | rrap-tap-tap | tap-tap | tap || *tap | - (*qe eshte bishti)  i cili gjate gjithe kohes e rreshqet/shtyen per te mos u perputhur mbaresa me fillesen e re. [ne kenge zakonisht te kenduara nga grate]..
Megjithese nuk jam krejtesisht i sigurt nese Lini ishte sakte biri i mitur i Ankhuneatonit, disa shenime dergojne atje.

----------


## javan

Ose une nuk e kam shprehur mire idene, ose dicka ke ngaterruar. Binjaket (Kastor Pollux) mund te jene te pranishem edhe tek sot (Konstelacioni i Peshqve, seksioni Peshk-Ujor). Peor detyrimisht ata kane Vdekur dhe perjetesuar ne konstelacioin e Binjakeve dicka para mbarimit te Gaforres (seksioni gaforre-binjaket). 

Kjo do te thote qe Binjaket kane qene te vdekur dhe Hyjesuar gjeta ketyre periudhave:

Binjak - Buall 2160 vjet
Buall - Dash   2160 vjet
Dash - Peshq 2160 vjet
 si edhe gjate eres sone:

Peshq-Ujor 2013 vjet (e kam filluar nga lindja kishtit viti 4 para eres sone).

Kjo do te thoe se binjaket kane vdekur jo me vone se 8500 para, qe do te thote para se hyjesia e tyre te hynte ne fuqi. Edhe sikur te pranosh qe hyjesia e tyre ishte ne fuqi kur ata qene gjalle (por kjo bie ndesh me cilendo legjende) behet perseri fjale per 6332 vjet me pare. Meqenese jeta e binnjakeve duhet te korrespondoje brenda qindera vjetesh me kohen ky motra e tyre qe gjalle, konkludohet se Helena detyrimisht nuk mund te kete qene gjalle para 6000 vjetesh minimumi ose 8000 vjetesh maksimumi. Them qindrea vjetesh pasi kemi te dhena se Noe ka jetuar 950 e vjet, Hermes/Thoti mbi 300. Binjaket nuk mund te kene jetuar me shume se 950 vjet.

Citimet e mbi gjahun e derrit te Kalifornise nuk i dhashe pa qellim. Ka nje mosperputhje te stermadhe kohore mes pjetareve ne lufte dhe historise se tyre. Po ashtu kemi nje derr te eger te ri-vrare nga cilado Hyllesi mashkullore ne nje vend te ri-emertuar historikisht.

----------


## Baptist

Une kam percaktuar luften e epigoneve kundrejt Tebes masksimalisht 50 vjet para Luftes se Trojes. Ndersa vet Luften e Trojes e barazoj si bashkekohese me "tragjedine e Antigones"
*
Ajo qe njohesit e shenjave yjore nuk arrijne te percaktojne dot (sipas leximeve te rishtme qe kam bere) eshte kohezgjatja e ketyre epokave dhe mundesia qe te kene kohezgjatje shume te ndryshme (2016 nuk eshte konstante) dhe ato qe kam vene ne pah siper se keto epoka ne njeren apo ne menyren tjeter mes tjerash mund te bejne edhe "overlap".
-
Une e kuptoj faktin se nuk e ke kryer ende skemen por tani nuk e kuptoj perse po e trajton sikur te kryer. 
-
Tani binjaket tane te famshem nuk eshte e thene te kene jetuar 8000 vjet. Ne momentin kur perfundon nje epoke e tille astrologjike dhe astronomike nuk do te thote se yllesia e njeres apo e tjetres shenje eshte "zhdukur" apo "ka vdekur", por se ajo thjeshte nuk eshte me rezidence te Diellit ne rrugen e tij qiellore. 
 *
"The age of Aquarius" ka hyre ose do te hyje ne kohen kur dielli te arrij ne yllesine gjegjese dhe mes ketyre dy epokave ekziston nje brez i gjere "i perhimte" domosdo. Disa mendojne se epoka e ujorit ka villuar qysh ne periudhen e arte te renesances, Por ne ende vuajme nga epoka perfundimtare e  "Peshqve" sepse Dielli nuk ka dalur ende nga ajo "shtepi".

Pra yllesia Binjaket ka ekzistuar para lindjes se dioskureve e sigurisht edhe pas vdekjes se tyre. 
*
Meqenese neve na mungojne njohuri te mjaftueshme te percaktimit te ketyre levizjeve qiellore, neve na mbetet qe keto kohezgjatje t'i percaktojme duke u mbeshtetur ne njohurite e paraardhesve tane super te lashte dhe menyrat e interpretimeve te tyre mitologjike si dhe gjetjet dhe datimet arkeologjke qe mund te lidhen me ato gjurme.
-
Kjo eshte momentalisht gjithsej cfare mund te kontriboj ne lidhje me zhvillimin e grafikut te "rrotes se epokave". 

Nderkohe besoj/shpresoj se do te has ne te dhena tjera te rendesishme te cilat mund te saktesojne me mire pikeprerjet e tyre.

Po per kalendarin kaldeas te ka rene te lexosh?

----------


## Baptist

Nje shembull deshtruktiv ne lidhje me jetegjatesine e mbreterve nga lista me mbrererve sumer dhe qe ne menyre krejtesisht te "cmendur" edhe moshen e dioskureve e ben te kapshme dhe te akordueshme me "rroten e epokave".

Alulim   (28800 years)   
Alalngar (36000 years) 
En-men-lu-ana (43200 years)   
En-men-gal-ana (28800 years)   
Dumuzid, the Shepherd (Dumuzi) "the shepherd" (36000 years) 
En-sipad-zid-ana (28800 years) 
En-men-dur-ana  (21000 years) 
Ubara-Tutu (18600 years) Pas permbytjes
Ngushur  1200 years   
Kullassina-bel  960 years   
Nangishlishma  670 years   
En-tarah-ana  420 years   
Babum  300 years   
Puannum  840 years   
Kalibum  960 years   
Kalumum  840 years   
Zuqaqip  900 years   
Atab (or A-ba)  600 years   
Mashda "the son of Atab" 840 years   
Arwium "the son of Mashda" 720 years

----------

